# Recommendation for backpack



## Jotho (Jun 13, 2012)

I currently live in Southeast Asia. In September I will go on a motorcycle drive in central Vietnam for a about a week. I have done several trips like this before so I know what kind of conditions I will encounter - very hot and humid and sometimes heavy rain. But I haven't done with serious camera gear. This time I will travel with a 5D3, 24-105, a longer zoom - probably 70-300L, maybe the 35L, S100 and a 270EX. I want to bring serious camera gear since I will write a couple of travel articles from this and include pics. Now since this is a motorcycle trip I will pack light. I will carry a backpack and probably one of those water proof 'soft tubes' that you would bring on a boat.

My question is about the backpack. I have looked at the Lowepro Pro Trekker 600AW. Questions around this, from those who have experience of this or the 400, is it waterproof? With above mentioned gear, will there be any other room for for example some clothes? Will the lid protect the gear against minor shock impacts? I have a couple of other Lowepro bags and I am very happy with them.

My backup plan is to use a regular larger backpack and stuff the camera gear inside, but that will make it so much more difficult to access the stuff. Also, as I will bring a couple of tools and a knife I will need one bag that I can check in, I will need a two bag solution.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bkorcel (Jun 13, 2012)

I use the StreetWalker Pro by think tank. Never TRUST a vendor to claim waterproof to protect your expensive gear. When in doubt seal everything up in the backpack using ziplock freezer bags. The thinktank product does come with a rain fly but on a bike it might not do much good.

Seriously, use the zip lock bags no matter what you decide to get!!!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 13, 2012)

Jotho said:


> I have looked at the Lowepro Pro Trekker 600AW. Questions around this, from those who have experience of this or the 400, is it waterproof?



No - they have an all-weather cover, basically a rain fly that goes over the pack. Look at the Lowepro DryZone series, probably the DryZone 200.


----------



## Jotho (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks to both. Yes, I will likely pack the gear in extra cover inside the bag. But with the tropical climate, overall humidity is also a problem. About the DryZone, I had a look at that also and it seems a bit small. Will likely go for the ProTrekker and pack the gear in plastic inside.


----------



## cnewley (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey Jotho,

I set out for a similar trip a few years ago. I bough a Minsk in Hanoi with the intent of riding it for a week or two, but ended up riding it for three months all the way to Bangkok. Just couldn't get off the damn thing. I'm jealous of your adventure. 

For my trip, I bought two Northface knock-off backpacks in Hanoi and strapped them to the sides in the back like saddle bags. All my regular stuff went in there. My camera gear, similar to your requirements, was all in a Lowepro Slingshot. When It was nice out I strapped it behind me on the seat and when it rained I wore it on my back but under my rain slicker. 

Never had any problems and I'm still using the gear today. I even carried a small hard drive with me and it survived too (thank god). It sounds like you could just get away with one bag. Wear it, with the rain cover deployed and under your jacket when it rains. Then when its sunny out, strap it to the bike somewhere.

Anyway, good luck and go with your gut, but remember that simple and low key is often best out there. We have a way of letting our mind come up with all sorts of problems before big trips that never really turn out to be substantiated. Just expensive.

Chris


----------



## Jotho (Jun 14, 2012)

cnewley said:


> Hey Jotho,
> 
> I set out for a similar trip a few years ago. I bough a Minsk in Hanoi with the intent of riding it for a week or two, but ended up riding it for three months all the way to Bangkok. Just couldn't get off the damn thing. I'm jealous of your adventure.
> 
> ...



Hi Chris, thanks for your input and encouragement. I used to live in Hanoi a few years ago and have driven a lot in Vn. Once all the way through the country. I guess we would have similar war stories to tell  I completely agree with you that many times you 'over prepare' and end up spending money on stuff you'll never use. The only thing I never travel without though is my old Leatherman.

I have always used the knock offs from the markets, now with the camera gear I am looking for something 'safe' and also easily accessible. I prefer backpacks while driving so I will likely take my chances with the ProTrekker. I think LowePro will deliver well here. I might modify it with some extra protection against the ran.

Jotho


----------



## ebolwidt (Jun 14, 2012)

Another pack to look at is the Clik Elite (Hiker model). I got it last year for hiking around SE Asia. Enough space for a bunch of lenses, flash, body and an upper compartment for clothes and personal stuff. And usable tri/monopod attachment system on the outside.
It has a rain fly and, although weather-resistant, I would always use that if it started pouring down and you couldn't take shelter.
The zippers are easily reachable so in a busy city you may want to put some zipper locks on it, although around Malaysia/Indonesia I usually don't bother.

Now if they could invent something to make the whole pack lighter.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 14, 2012)

Jotho said:


> But I haven't done with serious camera gear. This time I will travel with a 5D3, 24-105, a longer zoom - probably 70-300L, maybe the 35L, S100 and a 270EX.





Jotho said:


> About the DryZone, I had a look at that also and it seems a bit small. Will likely go for the ProTrekker and pack the gear in plastic inside.



Can you clarify - is the backpack for your camera gear, or for your camera gear and a whole bunch of other stuff? Your 'serious camera gear' is what I'd consider a light load. The DryZone 200 interior size is just slightly larger than the Flipside 400AW. In my Flipside 400AW, I can fit a gripped body, 70-200/2.8, 100-400, three lenses the size of the 24-105mm, and a 430 flash. That means what you list would fill less than 60% of the DryZone 200.


----------



## Jotho (Jun 14, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Jotho said:
> 
> 
> > But I haven't done with serious camera gear. This time I will travel with a 5D3, 24-105, a longer zoom - probably 70-300L, maybe the 35L, S100 and a 270EX.
> ...



Hi Neuro, thanks for that input. I had a look at then DryZone on the LowePro webpage and it seemed so small. Not sure it is though. 'Serious gear', well for me as an amateur and new to the game I guess I mean that I can't really afford to get it soaked in water  . about the actual packing, what I am looking for is a backpack where I can
safely carry my gear and still some other stuff, mainly some extra clothes. I am experienced with this kind of travel, but not with photo gear. I just want to make sure I can easily reach the gear, but still keep it protected. Is it you that often recommend the Flipside? It looks good, also for using while on a motorcycle. Do you think it would stand up to tough weather? I would be able to modify it with extra rain protetion for a very small amount where I live.

Please keep in mind i'm not a native English speaker, I understand my questions might not be chrystal clear.

thanks
Jotho


----------

